# I Dnu't Think This Is Common



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The title explains the problem. When Don't was typed the result was Dnu't. Not even close.

Another example: 
in the pic an 8 was substituted for an n. Couldn't be farther from the truth as in a typing error. I not a typist but a hunter / pecker.:surprise:

I fell off the turnip truck years ago but since have healed from that , so I thought , and I don't think I fell off again last night.
This phenomenon only is troublesome some days. Maybe the moon phase has control and I'll need to look in the Zodiac unless you have a better suggestion.

Please don't suggest a new computer.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I might suggest a new keyboard.

Hit the same key repeated times and see if the proper character comes up every time.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have seen this before, replace the keyboard.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion but - _ieniorIIrioizen_ - just had Santa come early with a new board with big fat black letters for another reason. The old board was pre owned and had been used so much in an office setting the key letters were half worn off. The _- problm_ - was present before and continues.

It seems as if when it is happening there is a second or so delay for a letter to appear when typed and not a problem when the typed letter/number appears - _instant.fs._

I must edit carefully and did so - _jthis_ - post but did not correct errors intentionally. They are in italics if you didn't already _- kn.lm_.:smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice keyboard.

Have you introduced your computer to the keyboard properly.

I.E. told it to find new hardware?

My problem is that my large fingers hit 2 or more keys too often, so I have to proofread.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but - _ieniorIIrioizen_ - just had Santa come early with a new board with big fat black letters for another reason. The old board was pre owned and had been used so much in an office setting the key letters were half worn off. The _- problm_ - was present before and continues.
> 
> It seems as if when it is happening there is a second or so delay for a letter to appear when typed and not a problem when the typed letter/number appears - _instant.fs._
> 
> I must edit carefully and did so - _jthis_ - post but did not correct errors intentionally. They are in italics if you didn't already _- kn.lm_.:smile:


Is it the same letters all the time? 
I have the same problem but I know it is just fat fingers.:vs_mad:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Nice keyboard.
> 
> Have you introduced your computer to the keyboard properly.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know how to introduce my new keyboard to a new girl friend much less introduce a keyboard to a computer.:biggrin2:
One of my sons was here and he does that kind of stuff.

I was thinking of the 2 or more keys as you mentioned but some of the errors are so far apart that really doesn't *(8)* add up. _and Why would that 8 appear __for no reason after the word doesn't . 

*Is5f*_ goofy and we should be glad I'm not in charge of homeland *securi.2x*


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Is it the same letters all the time?
> I have the same problem but I know it is just fat fingers.:vs_mad:


I haven't been keeping a record of that but I'm certain the 8 has appeared in this thread twice when it wasn't touched.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I haven't been keeping a record of that but I'm certain the 8 has appeared in this thread twice when it wasn't touched.


I found this at 
I found out that it's some setting in a Windows process called itype and it's presumably activated by some combination of keys pressed at once.

Ctrl-alt-del to go to your task manager and look for itype.exe in the "processes" tab. End process. Voila.

http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2829563/keyboard-typing-wrong-keys-opening-programs.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've found the cursor to be retarded. We should get along better but we don't. When I have to wait that 1/2 or 1 second for it and hit a key before the cursor appears that's when it screws up. Is it possible this would be equal to hitting 2 keys at once?

I have typed all of this without incident. Strange and it may not happen again for a few days or it could happen in 3 minutes or less.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

QUOTE: When I have to wait that 1/2 or 1 second for for the cursor and hit a key before the cursor flashes steady that's when it screws up. Is it possible this would be equal to hitting 2 keys at once?

The cursor is blinky. Flashes, pauses, re-starts flashing in cycles. If I hunt and peck real slow no problem.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> QUOTE: When I have to wait that 1/2 or 1 second for for the cursor and hit a key before the cursor flashes steady that's when it screws up. Is it possible this would be equal to hitting 2 keys at once?
> 
> The cursor is blinky. Flashes, pauses, re-starts flashing in cycles. If I hunt and peck real slow no problem.


http://www.techulator.com/resources/4847-Touchfreeze-utility-lock-your-cursor-while.aspx


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Have a look down at the bottom right on the Taskbar and see what the Language and Keyboard configuration is set too.

I post an image to show where you click to check. You might need to change something there.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> QUOTE: When I have to wait that 1/2 or 1 second for for the cursor and hit a key before the cursor flashes steady that's when it screws up. Is it possible this would be equal to hitting 2 keys at once?
> 
> The cursor is blinky. Flashes, pauses, re-starts flashing in cycles. If I hunt and peck real slow no problem.


(Excuse me a moment while I put on my flame suit; ok, now I'm ready.) :smile:

Maybe your computer is trying to tell you something.
Could be it's saying "don't feed me any more of that oyster stew" (Windoze).
"Just the smell of it makes me want to vomit" (scrambled letters). :shutup:

"Feed me some steak" (Linux); "preferably a T-bone" (Ubuntu Mate). :tongue_smilie:

Then again, maybe your hunt & peck is just too fast for Windoze to handle. :wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, update.

Was visiting with my son and his wife said the problem is Num Lock. Something with lap tops that have a problem sometimes with this but I don't have a lap top. Clicked it off and all was well for a few minutes then all went to he!! in a hand basket again. 

Somewhere in all my confusion I happened to think to do the only thing I really know how to do :vs_bulb:good gawd seniorsitizen, re-boot. Dammed if that didn't fix it and the cursor isn't retarded anymore. I did have to turn Num Lock back on to get the ° symbol to activate.

A Big Ole thanks to everyone contributing to all this madness.:biggrin2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sometimes turning the keyboard upside down and and banging on it to knock all the loose stuff out helps also.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I have seen where the keyboard driver can become corrupted and cause similar issues. disconnecting the kb, and rebooting... and then reboot again with the kb will flush the driver.

as far as blink rate, thats controlled in the control panel under keyboard settings.

And remember (you old folks) prior to calling tech support, always reboot your computer first lol...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

joed said:


> Sometimes turning the keyboard upside down and and banging on it to knock all the loose stuff out helps also.


Really hated to do that with my new yellow keyboard.:biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I had to change pass words again and I noticed the last few replies in this post have been lost somewhere in space. I really don't know why this subject appeared again.

This problem has been resolved as was stated in those lost posts so please don't waste your time continuing on this post.

Thank You 
SeniorSitizen


----------

